# I'm just.. So happy!



## Rocky (Aug 25, 2008)

I officially feel like a herp keeper now. I feel I have reached a point in my life where i have been welcomed into the world of keeping reptiles. I am now one of you.

My first Cameroon Scam.



*Hello*
*I got a call from a friend in Brisbane who saw your ad and he gave your address.Well as a matter of fact I had 5 pairs but now left with 3pairs (parents and 2 pairs babies) and I am having a lot of difficulties taking care of them because I am busy with a project with WWF.We are tracking a rare bird specie called the Bannerman's turaco here in Cameroon.Please I have been looking for someone to adopt them .We are so busy with work such that we hardly have time for them.that is why we have decided to give them for adoption.Selling animals is not our thing and we feel it is not right.My husband and I have decided to give only to someone caring and serious .Handling them is fun.I just shipped the other pairs to my friend who was willing to adopt them and so asked him to get someone back home who needs them too..I was in Brisbane recently but as earlier mentioned I am now out of the country with my husband for this project.Please if you are interested then reply me OK so we can arrange on how you can get them.Shipping cost for 1 or a pair is $115 to Australia.Hence there is no difference shipping 1 or a pair.It will be a relieve for us if f you can accept all the pairs.Please we will be grateful if you take care of the shipping fee.I have a CITES permit issued by the Commonwealth Minister for the Environment and Water Resources back home in Australia.I therefore have the permit to ship back home on NON-COMMERCIAL BASIS.That is one of the reasons why I do not and I am not selling them.All I am asking of you is to assist me first of all financially to cover part of the shipping expenses and secondly materially to provide a home for the dragons.There are other expenditures which I will personally cover such as insurance ,certificate of transfer of property etc.My friend paid approx $230 ( $115 per pair) to ship the other pairs and equipment to my friend through Brisbane airport.It might a bit higher or lower depending on your location or nearest airport from where you can pick them up.Please get back to us if interested for details.*
* Thanks a lot and just hope I found the right person.I hereby attach their pictures .We will also like to know the kind of accommodation you will offer the dragon as well as your experience.*
* Best regards
Wilma and Mark




*

I thank you, Wilma and Mark, i will be sure to get back to you soon.
Douche bag


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol. Did you tell them to f off?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

No I am going to play them for a while.

I used to be part of a prank forum, and on that forum we played a game called scam the scammer. Every scam email we received, we would play with the person on the other end, in a competition for "Trophy pictures" Which normally consists of the scammer holding up a sign saying your user name and a funny slogan after it.

Going to give it a go with these people.


----------



## callith (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol, lucky you


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol, have fun!


----------



## Lplater (Aug 26, 2008)

go gettem rocky . SEEK AND DESTROY. have fun playing these morons:evil:


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

have fun doing it.I hope i get a scam email! lol! 8)


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

I replied last night, will update with further emails


----------



## euphorion (Aug 26, 2008)

thats gold, i want to see those trophy pics!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 26, 2008)

nice! what did you reply?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

"Omg wow thats heaps cool! how can I go about doing this? I want to do it asap so that I don't miss out!"

This was my reply, I try to sound very keen, also, try not to ask too many questions, as they may find out your sketchy about it. Just act stupid, not hard for me


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, keep us updated. Sounds like telemarketers...god they're fun to screw round with.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 26, 2008)

How this 36 million dollars gos to these people every year - show how many people are foolish enough to believe these scams.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 26, 2008)

should be cool always wanted to play scam the scammer.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

*UPDATE

**Hello there*
*Thanks for the reply.You sound like sound who is really interested.My husband and I have talked it over and we have decided to give you a try.I am also sorry for the late reply,I had to contact the shipping agent for some information.**We will be shipping the dragons to you from the Douala International airport ,Cameroon to your nearest airport,Australia.**So after reading your mail,I contacted the shipping agent and gathered some information.He said that their next shipment will be leaving for Sydney on Friday 29th August 2008 and will arrive Sydney airport on Friday night after a transit in Auckland,New Zealand.From there a connection flight will take the dragons to your nearest airport on Saturday morning 30th August 2008.The exact shipping will be calculated based on your nearest airport.So I took the liberty of reserving a place for the dragons while waiting for your accord.If you are OK with this program then send to me the following details*

*your full names*
*Your contact details*
*your postal address
Your reptile keepers license
Your nearest airport
The number of dragons you need(we have 3pairs ie 6 in number)
**Name of person who will pick up the dragons from the airport*

*Once I get these details I will forward them to the shipping agent who will then contact you personally with details on flight ,crate labeling and numeration ,pick up code and procedure ,payment details and other important details you will need to know about the shipment.You will pay the shipping fee directly to the shipping agent.We will be leaving for the forest for some work next week so we will absolutely like to relocate the dragons before we leave.So please get back to us as soon as you read this mail .Please do not forget to include the above requested details.Thank you so much for replying .You just can't imagine how hard it has been for us and we really hope and pray that you will adopt and take care of the dragons .Hope to read from you soon*
*Thanks*
*Wilma*



May I just point out that if the cargo is leaving the air port on friday, then stopping off at new Zealand first, I highly doubt it will be ready to be picked up the next morning.

*My reply.

*
*your full names: Cameron Laing*
*Your contact details: 0404234860*
*your postal address 15 Grove Street, Hibbitsin.
Your reptile keepers license: RK 55837122
Your nearest airport: Sydney
The number of dragons you need(we have 3pairs ie 6 in number): 6
**Name of person who will pick up the dragons from the airport: Tim*

*Hey also, my dad isn't too sure if your a real person, could you please hold up a piece of paper saying "hey rocky" or something like that? ANd take a photo? I know it seems silly but dad is just making sure. When do I need to send the money? Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol! This will be veryyyyyyyy fun:twisted::twisted: hehehe
Jess


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky said:


> *...*
> 
> *Hey also, my dad isn't too sure if your a real person, could you please hold up a piece of paper saying "hey rocky" or something like that? ANd take a photo? I know it seems silly but dad is just making sure. When do I need to send the money? Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!*


too quick - you may have scared them off.
And be very careful


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahaha, this is hilarious, did you give them your real phone number or reptile licence details? cant wait to hear more lol


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 26, 2008)

Classic


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Nah, only real thing there is my Name. (which is in my email address so I cant really fake that lol)




ryanharvey1993 said:


> hahaha, this is hilarious, did you give them your real phone number or reptile licence details? cant wait to hear more lol





Also, I know i may have asked too soon, but this guy acted fast too, saying that when he gets the details he is handing over to the shipping people. So i had to snag him then


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2008)

If you want to read the best of the best baiting ( he is, in fact, a master baiter  ) try http://baita.mugu.co.uk/u_view_scam.php?scamnumber=2 
WARNING - very, very long and may cause your sides to hurt


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Fus, have you heard of www.rotteneggs.com?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 26, 2008)

cant wait for the photo! Surely an APS prize is in order if photo printed?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> cant wait for the photo! Surely an APS prize is in order if photo printed?



Yeah, I was thinking a pair of albino green tree pythons? Just a thought.

But don't get your hopes up on a photo, this may take a while.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 26, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Lol. Did you tell them to f off?




I am sure the term douche bag wasn't being used as a term of endearment. LOL


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

*UPDATE


**Hello Cameron*
*I have just forwarded your reply to the shipping agent.He has promised to contact you in about an hour.I have also understood your request for a picture and so on.I don't think it is silly.Your dad is simply trying to protect your interest.I find it very reasonable.I have a problem though.We are at a camp/resort close to the forest some 240km(about 4hours drive) from the main city of Douala from where we will be shipping the dragons.I went there yesterday just to scan the pictures I sent to you.I don't have a scan machine here at the camp.However I will try to see what I can do about your confirmation picture.*
*I have also been asked by the shipping agent to be ready to hand over the dragons on Thursday morning.Please keep me posted on developments with shipping agent while I try to hold my own end of the bargain.Our home number is +23794154073 you can call us anytime.My husband or I will certainly be there to answer. Here is our license number as well RKL#:13112782B**.*
*Thanks once more*
*Wilma* 


To which I replied:

Ok cool, I am really excited. Dad said he is fine with everything when the pictures get through. Do you know if they all get along? I have 3 spare enclosures. I can get more if they fight, as my dad can make them easily. I gave my bluetongues to my friend today so that i would have another spare enclosure for the beardies. really looking forward to it! thank you so much for this! I promise i will keep you updated as to how they are going and everything. I dont think I will call cause it will cost alot, but we seem to be doing good with emails i think. 

cheers.


I have decided to go with the Innocent child whos daddy will do anything for him character. Seems to work well.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

*JUST RECEIVED: Beautiful Email from the Shipping Agent

*Receiver : Cameron Laing
Tel: 0404234860
Address: 15 Grove Street
Hibbitsin.
License number: RKL 55837122
Destination: Mascot airport
Sydney
Departure airportouala International airport
Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
Departure time :10am
Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
Pick up person: Tim (PLEASE SEND ALL THE NAMES OF PICK UP PERSON)
Sender :Wilma Kenedy

I am Mr Nweteh Nestor Nchumuluh, Shipping agent with the Global Pet Transport SA,Douala agency,Cameroon.I have been instructed by my manager to handle the request from Mrs Wilma Kenedy with respect to the shipping of 3 pairs of bearded dragons to Mascot airport,Sydney-Australia.The bearded dragons will be leaving Douala International airport,Cameroon on Friday 29th August 2008 at 10am.They (bearded dragons and other pets we are shipping) will make a transit (rest and checks)in Auckland,New Zealand .Arrival at Sydney is on Friday night.Pickup is scheduled for Saturday 30th August 2008 as from 11am.We will send you a confirmation and a detail guideline mail on all these in due course.



I therefore wish to inform you that the shipping fee to get the puppy (*ITS A PUPPY NOW?*) to Sydney airport, Australia is AUD$349.965(AUD$116.655 per pair of dragons) approximately AUD$350.We have been made to understand that you will be the one to pay this 
fee.Normally a bank transfer is done into our account with Standard Chattered Bank.Owing to the fact that a bank transfer will take longer time than we have at hand ,we have to resort to express money transfer.We use WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER when we are faced with such a situation.It usually takes about 2weeks to complete a bank 
transfer from Australia to us.The banking services here are not as efficient and fast as in Australia.We need the fee before we can finalize all arrangements and that should be latest Thursday 28th August 2008 at 10am.However we will really appreciate an early transfer so that we can have enough time to conclude all financial arrangements with local airlines and Australian air express.So this is what you will do.You will go to your nearest Australian Post or any Western Union Money Transfer Agency and get the money transferred through WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER.You can as well do the transfer online using your credit or debit card.This is a lot faster.Click on the weblink below and fill the form accordingly, using the details given below

https://www.westernunion.com.au/asp/mtReceiver.asp

If you don't have a credit card then you can go to one of the following Western Union agencies around you

AUSTRALIA POST
SHOP30 LEVEL6 MLC CENTRE
Sydney,

OR

AUSTRALIA POST
181 CASTLEREAGH STREET
Sydney,

OR

2 IN ONE DESIGN
LOBBY SHOP AT WESTIN HOTEL
Sydney

This is the information that you will use to fill the form that will be given you for the transfer at the post or online.Please make sure that the name and the address a separately filled



Name Mr Nkweteh Nestor Nchumuluh

City DOUALA

State LITTORAL PROVINCE

Country CAMEROON

Address Global Pet Transports SA
C/O Aeroport International de Douala
PMB 5507
Tel: 0023794154073


Amount AUD$350

Test Question FOR?

Answer 3 PAIRS



Once you do the transfer ,email me with all the transfer details which should include an MTCN (money transfer control number).Then send a copy to Mrs Wilma Kenedy so that she can use it to claim a receipt for you.Mrs Kenedy will be handing over to us the dragons this Thursday morning as well as some equipment,all the papers and a care sheet.Once we get the transfer details, we will contact Mr/Mrs Kenedy to come over.We will then issue them a receipt and also finalize any other arrangements with her.After labeling and registration,we will send you an email containing details such as the 
crate number, connection flight details,pickup procedure code, and other relevant information which you will use to pick up.You will receive this information latest Thursday afternoon.


That is all we have as information for now.Other details will be made available to you in due course.Please get back to us as soon as possible if you have any difficulties doing the transfer or any other inquiries.Please also confirm that you have received this mail.Hope to read from you soon.


Best regards

NKWETEH N.N
Shipping Agent




-- 
Powered By Outblaze

Mascot airport? Where the hell is that? So far to my knowledge, it seems that they have pages of pre written emails they they slightly alter in order to look legit, I know this as this email was sent minutes after the last one. I also assumed this as they forgot to change the word PUPPY to Reptile. Silly cameroonians.

I am not going to reply untill to this dude. I will only reply to photo woman, as i said no picture, no money.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd take that puppy aswell, sounds like a really good offer


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah now that I think about it it seems 100% legit, now that they have thrown in a free puppy! I should do it! *Cracks out the check book*


----------



## callith (Aug 26, 2008)

haha, this is gold


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Mascot airport? Where the hell is that?


 

Sorry, if I have missed something here!? Mascot airport is the main airport in Sydney!!!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

jessb said:


> Sorry, if I have missed something here!? Mascot airport is the main airport in Sydney!!!



Duh I know that..


----------



## slim6y (Aug 26, 2008)

Isn't the main airport in Sydney the Kingsford Smith? Mascot is the area it's located - forgive me if I am wrong, but I am but a mere Cairnsian about 4500km away 

PS - I'm looking forward to the photos Rocky!


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Duh I know that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I therefore wish to inform you that the shipping fee to get the puppy (*ITS A PUPPY NOW?*)



So they are trying to sell you a pup ? ( oz slang)


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you tried calling the number they gave you?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Have you tried calling the number they gave you?



Nah, don't want to jack up the phone bill, any one else is welcome too though


----------



## gman78 (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see some good clean fun to be had with these scammers.
I do the same with the Indian's that call me up to change my phone account


----------



## Sel (Aug 27, 2008)

That is hillarious!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love it when ppl scam a scammer.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 27, 2008)

haha, go Rocky! 
thats hillarious!!!


----------



## Duke (Aug 27, 2008)

//Posting for sunscription//

This is gonna be great.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2008)

Morning all, currently at tafe, taking my break off to update you all. So far no responce, I sent an email saying " hey just wondering how you went with the photo? Cuz I really don't wanna miss out on these beardies! i will give them a real good home!

blah blah blah.

Now i gtg eat.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2008)

*UPDATE

**Hello Cameron*
*I am sorry I couldn't mail earlier.I have so much on me right now.I will be going over to town tomorrow to hand over the dragons at 11:30 ,so I will send the picture as soon as I am through.*
*Wilma* 

Reply.


Ok cool sounds good, dad is looking forward to it too, do they have names? Also do you know the sexes of them. And have any ever bitten before?

I attached some pictures of the enclosures i will put some in (the 2nd one is one me and dad are working on now)​ 




So, i have sent that off now, I attached 2 photo's to it so i seem more legit on making the purchase, making her more likely to take a photo. (photo of an old enclosure, and the building process of another old one)

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 27, 2008)

ah this just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, well she pretty much knows now that nothing is going to happen without a picture so she may just deliver! At the start i wasn't too hopeful but s shimmer of possibility is shining through!


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 27, 2008)

haha sweet, nice work rocky
Cant wait to see how it turns out
How are you going to shut her down?
make it harsh.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 27, 2008)

This is great. Love your work Rocky..


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure, I am going to work out a way to do it. Might say "ok i payed all the shipping, blah blah blah" or I might call and see if that works, record the conversation, and post it up here. I don't know.


----------



## bowdnboy (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats an absolute gem. Keep us updated. keen to see what happens.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like to know how they can accept a call from you, on their home phone number, if they are away at a camp/resort?? Pisser!!!

Hope you get the pic!!

and dont forget to thank them for the free puppy..


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Receiver : Cameron Laing
Tel: 0404234860
Address: 15 Grove Street
Hibbitsin.
License number: RKL 55837122
Destination: Mascot airport
Sydney
Departure airportouala International airport
Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
Departure time :10am
Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
Pick up person: Tim (PLEASE SEND ALL THE NAMES OF PICK UP PERSON)
Sender :Wilma Kenedy

It is very important that you confirm reception of my first mail concerning the shipment.I will also like to remind you that we have to receive the shipping fee latest today Thursday 28th August at 10am.We have to conclude certain arrangements or we will just have to annul the shipment.We also need the full names of the person who will pick up the bearded dragons from the airport.

Regards
Shipping Agent






Hmm. What do I say to this?

Replied with:

​ Wilma is just going to send me a quick photo when she hands the dragons over, I will be online all day so that i can send the money right away!
(sorry)


----------



## Duke (Aug 28, 2008)

Wicked!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

*Update

*Receiver : Cameron Laing
Tel: 0404234860
Address: 15 Grove Street
Hibbitsin.
License number: RKL 55837122
Destination: Mascot airport
Sydney
Departure airportouala International airport
Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
Departure time :10am
Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
Pick up person: Tim (PLEASE SEND ALL THE NAMES OF PICK UP PERSON)
Sender :Wilma Kenedy

Mrs Kenedy is here in my office.There has been power failure since 9am this morning and we just had to use an electric generator to contact our clients.She has told me of a photo she has to send and unfortunately it can't be printed.She has been running around trying to do that.Under normal circumstances,we are suppose to have annulled your shipment but she her situation is understandable.So I have barely 2 hours or so to round up things here.She has asked me to give you a guarantee.So to that respect,Global Pet Transport SA

www.globalpettransport.i8.com

,hereby acknowledges reception of 3 pairs of Bearded Dragons from Mrs Wilma Kenedy to be shipped to Cameron Liang.We are responsible for the shipment and will take total responsibility if anything whatsoever happens to the dragons.I will ask Mrs Kenedy to mail you right away.She is really very worried.The following are needed asap

The shipping fee transfer details
The complete names of the pick up person

Hope to read from you asap.

My Regards
Shipping Agent




-- 
Powered By Outblaze
*
Replied with:*

Thank you so much for waiting for us, sorry to stuff you around, The person picking them up will be Tim Batherfield.
cheers​ 


*
I also received an email from "wilma" about 4 mins after.


**Hello there*
*I
am at shipping agency.I have been in town since morning running.there
was a power cut at about 9am.I have taken the picture but printing it
is a problem.I have pleaded with shipping agent to hold on for power to
be restored.They had almost canceled the freight of the
dragons.Desperately I have therefore pleaded with him to stand like a
guarantee between us.I am just worried.I am mailing from his PC and I
will be here until all this is resolved.

I responded with:

*​ Thank you so much! you don't know how much this means to me and my dad, thank you so so much for doing all of this, sorry we are stuffing you around. We will give you a little extra for your efforts.
THANKS!



* 

So, she said she will be there until it is resolved, meaning I may get a photo soon 
I decided to use some 1337 hacking skills and found that all of the emails have been from the same Ip address.
So fail....

Also would like **to point out www.globalpettransport.i8.com the site the shipping dude said in the email. How DODGEY!*


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 28, 2008)

They fail at life. Send them an e-mail of "So how come your camp is located at the shipping agency?" or something along those lines.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> They fail at life. Send them an e-mail of "So how come your camp is located at the shipping agency?" or something along those lines.





BAHAHAHA "fail at life" My cousins and I say that all the time. I will say something like that, of course after the power outage they are having, and after my Trophy Picture


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

*Update:

*Receiver : Cameron Laing
> Tel: 0404234860
> Address: 15 Grove Street
> Hibbitsin.
> License number: RKL 55837122
> Destination: Mascot airport
> Sydney
> Departure airportouala International airport
> Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
> Departure time :10am
> Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
> Pick up person: Tim Batherfield
> Sender :Wilma Kenedy
> 
> I have barely about 45minutes to start concluding our arrangements with our airline partners and other parties.I have had the complete names of the pick up person but not the transfer details.Mrs Kenedy is left here a couple of minutes ago for a meal but I have just called her to return as I have to wrap things up.
> So can we conclude this and let carry on with my duties.
> 
> Regards
> Shipping Agent
> 
> -- 
> Powered By Outblaze


*Response:*

Ok, I am ready to go, But as I said, I cannot until dad sees the photo confirming this.




*What I don't understand is why are they getting so crazy? Why can't they send it on the next flight? Silly.*


----------



## Noongato (Aug 28, 2008)

There trying to get out of sending the pik, i bet there will be numerous power failures. Hahahaha


----------



## Noongato (Aug 28, 2008)

Also make sure you specify what you want in the photo again, or they might just pluck a pik off the net.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

*UPDATE:

Ok, alot of scammers do what the following email shows, they try to pull you i with one last effort.

* Receiver : Cameron Laing
> Tel: 0404234860
> Address: 15 Grove Street
> Hibbitsin.
> License number: RKL 55837122
> Destination: Mascot airport
> Sydney
> Departure airportouala International airport
> Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
> Departure time :10am
> Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
> Pick up person: Tim Batherfield
> Sender :Wilma Kenedy
> 
> Hereby confirm that I am proceeding to the cancellation of the shipment.Mrs Kenedy isn't here as yet but will also conclude with her when she gets here.
> 
> Regards
> Shipping Agent
> 
> -- 
> Powered By Outblaze

*Now, This is not over, they wont cancel this whole operation over holding a piece of paper and taking a photo. I replied with:

*Ok, we will have to do it at a later date then, sorry things didn't work out this time.
Cheers.


*Which is what some one in this situation (if it were real) would most probably say. I also bring up the option of doing it again in the future. I remain confident.

Also, I took it upon myself to send the first message this time, I said this to Wilma:

*I am very sorry Wilma, but he canceled the shipment, I am so sorry that i stuffed you around, I have all the details and everything here but dad said no because he isn't sure if this is real or not, so he wanted to see you in a photo holding up the word rocky (my beardies name). I am so so so sorry that i stuffed you around. and I am sad that i cant get the beardies. Is there no chance it can still happen?
Thanks.​ 

*So that I sound more legit.*


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 28, 2008)

man, this is awesome  can't wait to see that photo!


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 28, 2008)

If there was a photo, i bet 2 things
1:They are going super crazy to find a photo on the net
2:Or the picture will be an indian sort of thing like the telemarketers


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Got the photo. It is a fake. I know I wont get a real one now so I am working on a very witty smartassed reply. Any ideas would be great


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you show us the photo??PLease!


----------



## Duke (Aug 28, 2008)

Ugh. That sucks.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I mention this thread?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

yes mention it, and give us the damn pics!  its what we have been waiting for, I dont care if there fake


----------



## Noongato (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, show us the photo, c'mooooon


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 28, 2008)

give them the link for this thread!


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh even better idea, Say:
Hi, before i put in the payment, there is this little story i would like for you to read, then give them the link to this thread, then for the last post on this thread say HAHAHA YOU CAN'T SCAM ME ****** LOL


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

*Possibly the last update!


*Receiver : Cameron Laing
Tel: 0404234860
Address: 15 Grove Street
Hibbitsin.
License number: RKL 55837122
Destination: Mascot airport
Sydney
Departure airportouala International airport
Departure date :Friday 29th August 2008
Departure time :10am
Shipment:3 pairs of Bearded dragons
Pick up person: Tim Batherfield
Sender :Wilma Kenedy

There has been a sudden twist in events here.I was making calls for the cancellation of the shipment when a colleague over heard me explaining it to an airline agent and came up to me.He was wearing a T-shirt with the words ROCKY which Mrs Kenedy informed me you 
absolutely want to see.We have used his cell-phone to get a picture and I am sending it to you.I hope it is a clear picture.Mrs Kenedy has already left here with 
the dragons,very disappointed.I will call her straight away to return to us.She should still be on the way or may be still in town hoping for power to be restored.You have 30mins to reply this mail and lets conclude.I am doing all this for the poor lady.

Regards
Shipping Agent


-- 
Powered By Outblaze

*(look at the photo at the bottom of this post before reading on)

My reply:*
Wow, how convincing is that photo! To be quite honest I am deeply disappointed and shocked at how bad you attempted to put this scam together. You would think that if you were really willing to give this a go, you would put a decent effort in to pull off this fail of a scam.

Me and my mates have been having a nice little laugh at this for the past few days, feel free to check it out: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/im-just-so-happy-90086

First things first, Wilma? Come on. It isn’t the Flinstones, It’s your typical Cameroon scam! Be more creative! I would also like to point out that a camera phone can not Process that high of a quality picture. Keep your lies with in reason! Also, would like to say how is it that you cant get a photo onto a computer but you can some how get me a picture off a phone. Another thing, don’t talk about the time (being night) when you show me a picture that had supposedly been just taken and it is of two people during the day.
What are the chances of that douche walking past with a Rocky t-shirt on? I’d say about as likely as you actually making money out of this ****ty scam. 

Also, check your messages before you send them. I noticed quite a few mistakes, such as saying “we will send your puppy” instead of bearded dragon, slip ups like that can cause you to lose the target.

Tell Wilma she can hang on to her dragons. As I do no longer require them. 
Now off you go, to your crappy useless life, go on, type www.petlink.com into the search bar, and find the next victim that will no doubt with in 5 seconds realize you are vomiting lies and failure.

I do not know of the job situation in Cameroon so I cannot comment on the fact that your such a low life you have to resort to this, but I am sure if you put on a convincing smile and flash a thumbs up, you may even manage to get a job at the local Mc Donalds! 

On a lighter note, I have a lovely pair breeding pair of Maltese puppies that really need a good home, all you need to do is pay the shipping! If your interested, reply 

Sincerely, Cameron.






* I tried to refrain from swearing, so I could post my exact words on here. Thank you to all that went along for the ride on this thread, wasn't as successful as it could of been but I had fun!.






OMG JUST GOT ANOTHER MESSAGE FROM HIM:


*> Hi
> It has been fun here too.Wow what a great event.I have been execising my skills as well and having less time to concentrate.Just to ad that your address is also phony as well as ur phone number.I am a pro and I know for sure u were just a bait.
> Thanks for the fun
> I got holes in different area codes


*To which i replied:

*
If you knew i was a bait you wouldn't have waited so long and wasted your time. No **** my address is phony, you think I would give you a real one?
No problems, we shall do it again soon. Jackass




*(I have exceeded my daily post limit so thats why my posts may be delayed)*​


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh and guys please don't get mad at me for the ****** its supposed to mean-Insert bad word here loll


----------



## channi (Aug 28, 2008)

bah haha i love how he tries to save face in the last email.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha, thats awsome. they are so stupid!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 28, 2008)

You should have told him you were a member of NPWS or something. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahahaha great work Rocky! i have been following this thread and it kept me entertained all day at work... i just kept pressing the refresh button hoping for an update!!! Thank-you!!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL! Now he's trying to pick his pride up off the floor and walk away with dignity.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Also if he really was a "PRO" no way would he have admited it was a scam..and he was a scam artist...Stupido


----------



## Duke (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> *Possibly the last update!
> 
> 
> **SNIP*
> ...



I've found the site where he got the picture lol
http://www.shakingupamerica.com/gpage10.html






"_(One of the funny, ironic moments: It turned out one of the people in attendance happened to be wearing a Rocky t-shirt under his General Mills shirt, and came up to show me after we discussed Rocky during the speech)"_


----------



## Sel (Aug 28, 2008)

ahahahahaha

He/she is not a pro, not even close!

Ive been loving this thread tho~!

Rocky..u rock!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Duke said:


> I've found the site where he got the picture lol
> http://www.shakingupamerica.com/gpage10.html
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAH THANK YOU SO MUCH! i have been searching google images for that for 20 mins! thank you! that shall go in the vault!

Yeah, I am fairly happy with this result.
Thanks every one!


----------



## Toastie (Aug 28, 2008)

This was incredible funny!! wouldn't it be easier to write "Rocky" on a piece of paper then find a shirt with Rocky Balboa on it and then hide it under another shirt... then lift up the other shirt for a picture? lol!!


----------



## Duke (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> HAHAHAH THANK YOU SO MUCH! i have been searching google images for that for 20 mins! thank you! that shall go in the vault!
> 
> Yeah, I am fairly happy with this result.
> Thanks every one!



I typed in "Rocky shirt" and found it on the 8th or so page.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO thanks for the laugh


----------



## itbites (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh what a classic! Job well done Rocky


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 28, 2008)

hey Rocky,
been reading this thread now for the last couple of days, great work and uuhhmm... can i have that "pro's" email addy puhlease?.. :twisted:
i just reckon we should flood his email account some how, or do something really annoying. i know, i'm really showing my age here, but just can't help meself


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

*UPDATE: Bahahahahahaha

* Hi
> This is the picture you requested.
> Hope you pee 



He attached a picture of a woman flashing her breasts and she had no pants on, revealing men genitals.
I er... wont post it here, as I like this site and don't want a ban for life 

I replied with:

Yep, a real professional.

Edit: thats right! forgot to share the email addresses! 


Wilma: [email protected]
Shipping Agent: [email protected]
And the last, rude email: [email protected]

Also the fake shipping website: www.globalpettransport.i8.com

Enjoy! also, post his replys in this thread!


----------



## callith (Aug 29, 2008)

haha, well done


----------



## jasontini (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Rocky.. it has been d most fun n interesting read for the last couple of days!


----------



## Duke (Aug 29, 2008)

haha chucked in WilmaKenedy into google and found these two scam alerts pages:

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/960352.html.

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/956901.html


See what you can do about contacting the domain providers of those emails. For example, the TOS of graffiti.net have a statement about the use of thier services for illegal activity.
You could perhaps contact them, stating that they're allowing a felon to use thir services for their own benefit, at the disadvantage of honest people.
I don't think it'll come to much, but you never know, they may have records of previous scams


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Rocky, you forgot to say to him/her that both the emails from wilma and the shipment guy came from the same IP address..

..and you should have said in reply to the last email you received..
Why would I want a picture of your mother.....I mean father.. PMSL

Overall tho, I still give you an A+ WELL DONE!!! Gold star for you..


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Rocky, you forgot to say to him/her that both the emails from wilma and the shipment guy came from the same IP address..
> 
> ..and you should have said in reply to the last email you received..
> Why would I want a picture of your mother.....I mean father.. PMSL
> ...




Hahahahaha see thats the type of ideas i was after!

And spanks for the gold star! Putting it right on my collar so mummy can see.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Think I may have to place an ad on petlink.. something along the lines of, Wanted, bearded dragons and puppies... LOL

This was so much fun.. I WANNA PLAY TOO!! Spewing I ignored the one I got about a year ago!! (but it was in really poor english, so itt wouldnt have been as good!)


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Hahahahaha see thats the type of ideas i was after!
> 
> And spanks for the gold star! Putting it right on my collar so mummy can see.


 
Ahhhhhahahahahahahahah!! PMSL!! My face is all red from laughing..


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

Put an add saying wanted free beardies or something like "will pay for postage" "only buying from people who do cameroon scams so I can help them financially" You get my drift.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Put an add saying wanted free beardies or something like "will pay for postage" "only buying from people who do cameroon scams so I can help them financially" You get my drift.


 
Wanted, a good game of scam the scammer (only pros need apply)


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Wanted, a good game of scam the scammer (only pros need apply)



We should all put ads up and see if some one can hook "wilma" again!


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

Problem is, 'wilma' will be more suss now, getting a trophy might be impossible!


----------



## gman78 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love these posts.
Petlink should get a kick in the ***


----------



## gregsydney (Aug 30, 2008)

i just emailed "wilma" with an email that would be like a scammers dream (acting naive, loaded with cash) hopefully will get a reply


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 30, 2008)

lol I wonder if they are stupid enough to fall for it again, they cannot see what is happening in this thread though, you posted them the link but non members cannot see chit chat


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2008)

gregsydney said:


> i just emailed "wilma" with an email that would be like a scammers dream (acting naive, loaded with cash) hopefully will get a reply


.
Haha keep us updated!




ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol I wonder if they are stupid enough to fall for it again, they cannot see what is happening in this thread though, you posted them the link but non members cannot see chit chat




Hmm i didn't know that, thats good in a way, meaning other people can play with them a bit.


----------



## gregsydney (Sep 1, 2008)

omg! just got an email back from "wilma" soo happy
heres what i said
>
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: dragons
> Date: Sat, 30 Aug 2008 10:32:16 +1000
> 
> 
> hello my friend told me about those bearded dragons you need to give away, sorry that he couldnt take them wheras i can and im willing to pay for transport for all three pairs. i am licensed and have an import permit 
> please reply soon
> 
> elwood

(im going to pretend to be elwood blues)

it replied with 
From:	Wilma Kenedy ([email protected])
Sent:	Monday, 1 September 2008 2:08:09 AM
To:	greg ([email protected])
Who is your friend and how did he get to know me?


yayayayay what should i reply with rocky?


greg


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just sent an email to lil miss wilma


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 1, 2008)

Does this mean Rocky that you didn't get your beardies in the end??? That's soooo sad!!!!

OMG........ that was sooooooo cruel!!!!! My ribs are so very sore, and likely to be so for a long while yet!!!! That was just classic, I was even holding my breath in suspense at one point!!!!!!!!

WELL done, if this can be done with all those freeloaders out there, maybe they will give up!!!

gregsydney and dougie, please keep us posted.................... this is shaping up to ba a roller-coaster ride.....


----------



## Ranch Hand (Sep 1, 2008)

Well done mate! i can just see some seedy dodgey little man in Cameroon google searching frantically for a rocky picture so he can get his money!!!! As funny as it is the real shame is that so many people must fall for it or it would not be worth their while doing it to start with.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 1, 2008)

Rocky said:


> No I am going to play them for a while.
> 
> I used to be part of a prank forum, and on that forum we played a game called scam the scammer. Every scam email we received, we would play with the person on the other end, in a competition for "Trophy pictures" Which normally consists of the scammer holding up a sign saying your user name and a funny slogan after it.
> 
> Going to give it a go with these people.



Wow. You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## cobrajet (Sep 1, 2008)

I got scammed a few years ago, I was looking online for a job through a job site (can't remember) and I got the dream job, work from home, hours that suited you. I just had to provide my bank account details as the accountant had gone on hols and they needed to transfer money from there account through mine to someone elses, it was something like $30,000. It got suss, when I could ring the superviser and it turned out to be an old lady who had had her phone number used for a while ( I felt sooo sorry for her). 
I closed down that bank account and contacted the police and job site about the scam. The ad was taken down and I got a letter off the site saying sorry they will check there ads more (yeah right) then completely bombarded with porn emails, not the ones you click on to go to, picks that are sent to you, and in the end I changed my email address as I couldn't get rid of them.So sometimes it isn't the obvious that happens. I never give out my email address just a hotmail one that is easily changed, and unless I see the employer I wont accept the job. Hard lesson but it is a life lesson.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Wow. You have too much time on your hands.



Hence saying "I used too be a part of it"


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 1, 2008)

This should become a sticky.


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 8, 2008)

im going to try an bait myself sept with the photo have

k1/\/g 0f r3+ards 

its king of retards in leet 

bet they wont find a picture for that


----------

